# Is my guppy pregnant!?!?!



## J-RAD (Nov 22, 2010)

I got this female recently nd she got pretty fat in the past week so i need some advice please?

Aquarium Gallery - DSC02118


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks pregnant to me lol (don't blame me if I'm wrong, I just got my first 2 guppies 5 days ago, but i've done a TON of research!). Gl!


----------



## J-RAD (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks  iv also looked up guppies.Only once i got them i found out they mate alot but they really intresting and beautifull fish.

thanks!


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome, how are you liking gupies????
I luv em!!!!!


----------



## rosysmith4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here some suggestion 

Your female guppy that is pregnant will have a dark spot under her tail. This spot will get larger and darker and these are the babies starting to form. You will see her get larger and larger. If you notice what looks like a little bit of white string coming from this area, she most likely just dropped a baby. Once you have a pregnant female I would suggest scooping her up in an isolation or breeder tank and placing it on the side of the aquarium. If these females get too stressed out they will be pregnant forever, until they eventually die. You cannot move the fish in a net or place it in a completely different aquarium because this will also stress her out. 

for details catch this Sea Life


----------



## J-RAD (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks but how can you tell your guppies are stressed??? and i do love my guppies they are very energetic compared to my neon tetras,rummy red nose and my gourami all beautiful fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

She may be large, meaning a big Guppy, but she doesn't look pregnant to me.


----------



## J-RAD (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. she has the black dot and compared to the other females her belly is very large.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm, hard to say. She doesn't exactly look to pregnant...just big, but if she has a black spot I'm guessing she is.


----------

